# اريد دورات في الهندسة الصناعية من فضلكم



## محمد حسن نصر (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم صناعية واريد ان ابدأ دورات في هذا المجال ولا اعرف ما هي الدورات المهمة التي ستفيدني كمهندس صناعية
وشكرا


----------

